# Overlay in anderer OpenGL Anwendung



## tuxedo (8. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob es ohne JNI und Co. möglich ist in eine bereits laufende 3D Anwendung ein Overlay einzuspielen? Mir geht's nicht um die FPS Anzeige (dafür gibts ja unter anderem Fraps). Ich möchte andere Ding anzeigen können.

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (10. Sep 2007)

Keine Ideen? Kann mir fast nicht vorstellen dass nicht schonmal jemand anderes über sowas nachgedacht hat.

- Alex


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Sep 2007)

Ohne JNI wirst du das vermutlich nicht bewerkstelligen können, denn woher soll Java den Context des FEnsters auf dem du das Overlay darstellen willst anfassen ohne JNI?


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Naja, Java verwendet für OpenGL ja schon irgendwo JNI.  Und es hätte ja sein können das in den tiefen den OpenGL-Dschungels da eine brauchbare Funktion existiert mit der sich sowas bewerkstelligen lässt.

Werd mich dann wohl oder übel tiefer in die Materie reinknien müssen. Vielleicht lässt sich auch was "schickes" und einfaches mit JNA basteln.

- Alex


----------



## Evil-Devil (11. Sep 2007)

Nein, da existiert keine solche Funktion. OpenGL ist eine Low Level API mit der du Grafiken auf einem OpenGL Context zeichnen kannst. Overlays laufen meines Erachtens nach immer über die jeweilige Betriebssystem API.


----------

